# I must remain humble.



## Procasti

Hey. I want to translate the sentence "I must remain humble."
Other variations include "I must be humble." or "I must stay humble."

It's the idea of not getting a too high opinion of myself that's important here, I don't know if there's any other good way to phrase it.

(I've fiddled with online translators and my latin dictionary, but I'm not even going to post the results of that, horrid as it probably was.)

(EDIT: Also, it's _possibly_ for a tattoo. If my vice still bothers me when it's legal for me to get a tattoo, and I have a translation I like, I'll get it.)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me esse humilem fas est.


----------



## lacrimae

Some humble suggestions

Futurus sum humilis /modestus

Humilis /modestus mansurus sum

Humilis/modestus necessarie manebo


Mihi humilitas necessaria

Humilis/modestus esse debeo


----------



## Scholiast

superbia abesto!


----------



## Procasti

Thank you all for taking the time.



lacrimae said:


> Some humble suggestions
> 
> Futurus sum humilis /modestus
> 
> Humilis /modestus mansurus sum
> 
> Humilis/modestus necessarie manebo
> 
> 
> Mihi humilitas necessaria
> 
> Humilis/modestus esse debeo



Could you provide more exact translations of these? The gist is the same, of course, but I need to know the nuances to decide which one I like best. You don't have to, but it would be great.


----------



## Joca

Another possibility:* Opus mihi est humilitate.* (Literal translation: Humility is needed by me.)


----------



## lacrimae

lacrimae said:


> Some humble suggestions
> 
> Futurus sum humilis /modestus =(this mixes " I must be and I am trying /going to be humble /modest " )
> 
> Humilis /modestus mansurus sum = (the same but ... remain instead of
> be )
> 
> Humilis/modestus necessarie manebo (I'll remain necessarily humble / modest )
> 
> 
> Mihi humilitas necessaria ( humility necessary for me )
> 
> 
> Humilis/modestus esse/ manere debeo = (I must be /remain humble / modest )


----------

